# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  شما راهنماییم کنید کارم عاقلانس؟؟

## Mahdis79

من سال ۹۸ اولین کنکورم بود رتبم بد نبود ولی دوس داشتم یه سال دیگه هم تلاش کنم و با وجود مخالفت های خانوادم پشت کنکور موندم 
ولی متاسفانه مشکلات زیادی برام پیش اومد و نتونسم خیلی  بخونم و از شانس بدم کنکور ۹۹ خیلی سخت بود و رتبه امسالم خیلی بد شد
قبل ازینکه رتبه ها بیاد تصمیم داشتم که برای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ بخونم ولی با دیدن رتبم خیلی ترسیدم و ناامید شدم :32:  :32:  :5:  :5: 
حالا میخوام برم دانشگاه آزاد رشته بهداشت و ازونجایی که امسال دانشگاه ها غیر حضوری هست کنار دانشگاه برای کنکور درس بخونم و سال دیگه به امید خدا رتبم خوب شد از دانشگاه آزاد انصراف بدم
بنظر شما تصمیم درستی گرفتم؟؟
نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## Mahdis79

> اگه  میخوای بری سل بعد دانشگاه خوب امسال برای چی میخوای بری؟
> میخوام بگم عایا سود وفایده ای داره ؟خوب به هر حال مجازی هم شده انگار باز هم باید پول بدی . پولت زیاده؟ قشنگ تلاش  کن کل وقتتو بذار برای کنکور


خب من خیلی میترسم ازین میترسم که سال بعد رتبم بدتر بشه و از طرف دیگه اگه برم دانشگاه اطرافیان اینقد راجبم حرف نمیزنن و نگاه های سنگینشون از رو من برداشته میشه

----------


## .Delaram

میترسی رشته ی بهداشت آزاد دیگه نیاری؟؟؟؟؟
آزاد بهداشت که رزرو کردن نداره

----------


## Bahar1377

> من سال ۹۸ اولین کنکورم بود رتبم بد نبود ولی دوس داشتم یه سال دیگه هم تلاش کنم و با وجود مخالفت های خانوادم پشت کنکور موندم 
> ولی متاسفانه مشکلات زیادی برام پیش اومد و نتونسم خیلی  بخونم و از شانس بدم کنکور ۹۹ خیلی سخت بود و رتبه امسالم خیلی بد شد
> قبل ازینکه رتبه ها بیاد تصمیم داشتم که برای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ بخونم ولی با دیدن رتبم خیلی ترسیدم و ناامید شدم
> حالا میخوام برم دانشگاه آزاد رشته بهداشت و ازونجایی که امسال دانشگاه ها غیر حضوری هست کنار دانشگاه برای کنکور درس بخونم و سال دیگه به امید خدا رتبم خوب شد از دانشگاه آزاد انصراف بدم
> بنظر شما تصمیم درستی گرفتم؟؟
> نظر شما چیه؟


کارت درسته، چون همینکه اسم دانشجو بیاد روت از اون همه استرس و فشار رهایی پیدا میکنی.

----------


## Mahdis79

> میترسی رشته ی بهداشت آزاد دیگه نیاری؟؟؟؟؟
> آزاد بهداشت که رزرو کردن نداره


یعنی رتبه های خیلی بد هم میتونن برن این رشته؟
مثلا تا چه رتبه ای؟

----------


## Bahar1377

> یعنی رتبه های خیلی بد هم میتونن برن این رشته؟
> مثلا تا چه رتبه ای؟


ببین اصلا پشت کنکور موندن یه ریسکه. فامیلمون روز قبل کنکور مریض شد و مجبور شدند جراحی فوری بکنند و به کنکور نرسید . سال اول پرستاری قبول میشد نرفت . سال دوم هم مریض شد اصلا نتونست کنکور بده.
تو از آینده خبر نداری. پس بهتره حتما یه رشته ای ثبت نام کنی و کنارش برای کنکور بخونی

----------


## anis79

دختر گل اخه بهداشت ازاد رزرو کردن نداره اعتماد به نفس داشته باش بهترین جایگاه ها بهترین رشته ها در بهترین دانشگاه مال توعه 
بهداشت ازاد چیه دیگه
حرف مردم برات مهم نباشه
بخاطر حرف مردم بری ازاد سال بعد رتبه خوبی میاری انصراف بدی پولم باید بدی . حرف مردم برات خرج داره ؟!!

گوشاتو ببند و راهتو برو

----------


## reza2018

اون نگاه سنگینی که میگی رو خیلی خوب درک میکنم :Yahoo (117): حس خیلی بدی داره
بنظرم بهتره با خانواده حرف بزنی و قانعشون کنی که پشت کنکور بمونی،اگر نتونستی به جای دانشگاه آزاد یک رشته از پیام نور انتخاب کن که بدون دردسر بتونی برای کنکور بخونی
و یک توصیه،خیلی زود دیر میشه تا به خودت بیای میبینی شده اواسط آبان،بهتر سریع تر اقدام کنی.

----------


## Mahdis79

> اون نگاه سنگینی که میگی رو خیلی خوب درک میکنمحس خیلی بدی داره
> بنظرم بهتره با خانواده حرف بزنی و قانعشون کنی که پشت کنکور بمونی،اگر نتونستی به جای دانشگاه آزاد یک رشته از پیام نور انتخاب کن که بدون دردسر بتونی برای کنکور بخونی
> و یک توصیه،خیلی زود دیر میشه تا به خودت بیای میبینی شده اواسط آبان،بهتر سریع تر اقدام کنی.


دانشگاه آزاد دردسرش بیشتر از پیام نور هس؟
میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی؟؟؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> من سال ۹۸ اولین کنکورم بود رتبم بد نبود ولی دوس داشتم یه سال دیگه هم تلاش کنم و با وجود مخالفت های خانوادم پشت کنکور موندم 
> ولی متاسفانه مشکلات زیادی برام پیش اومد و نتونسم خیلی  بخونم و از شانس بدم کنکور ۹۹ خیلی سخت بود و رتبه امسالم خیلی بد شد
> قبل ازینکه رتبه ها بیاد تصمیم داشتم که برای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ بخونم ولی با دیدن رتبم خیلی ترسیدم و ناامید شدم
> حالا میخوام برم دانشگاه آزاد رشته بهداشت و ازونجایی که امسال دانشگاه ها غیر حضوری هست کنار دانشگاه برای کنکور درس بخونم و سال دیگه به امید خدا رتبم خوب شد از دانشگاه آزاد انصراف بدم
> بنظر شما تصمیم درستی گرفتم؟؟
> نظر شما چیه؟


*mahdis خانم عزیز....اول بگم که اولین کنکور منم 98 بود....هم دوره هستیم

اگه درمورد پشت کنکور موندن جدی هستی به هیچ عنوان دانشگاه نرو....مطمعن باش تحمل کردن فشار دیگران خیلی راحت تره تا اینکه بیای خودت رو درگیر دانشگاه کنی
اگه تصمیمت برای پشت کنکور موندن جدی و نهایی شد توی انتخاب رشته فقط رشته هایی رو که اگه قبول بشی راضی هستی رو بزن 
بعداز انتخاب رشته هم باید سریع استارت 1400 رو بزنی.....اگه میخوای توی 1400 نتیجه بگیری باید یه تکون اساسی توی سبک زندگی و درس خودنت بدی
نمیدونم چرا ولی خودم رو درون شما میبینم....
خودت مختاری...اگه تصمیمت به رفتنه انتخاب رشته رو جدی انجام بده ولی اگه تصمیمت به موندنه خودت رو درگیر دانشگاه نکن

فک وفامیل که نمیخوان بکشنت....فوقش یه مدت پشت سرت حرف میزنن و بعدش فراموش میکنن.....والا منی که امسال رتبه آوردم فک وفامیل بازم راضی نبودن و با چشم وزبون ورفتارشون هزارجور توهین میکردن حالا خوبه توی فامیلای ما هیچ کس تحصیلات درست وحسابی نداره*

----------


## Aydakikio

> من سال ۹۸ اولین کنکورم بود رتبم بد نبود ولی دوس داشتم یه سال دیگه هم تلاش کنم و با وجود مخالفت های خانوادم پشت کنکور موندم 
> ولی متاسفانه مشکلات زیادی برام پیش اومد و نتونسم خیلی  بخونم و از شانس بدم کنکور ۹۹ خیلی سخت بود و رتبه امسالم خیلی بد شد
> قبل ازینکه رتبه ها بیاد تصمیم داشتم که برای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ بخونم ولی با دیدن رتبم خیلی ترسیدم و ناامید شدم
> حالا میخوام برم دانشگاه آزاد رشته بهداشت و ازونجایی که امسال دانشگاه ها غیر حضوری هست کنار دانشگاه برای کنکور درس بخونم و سال دیگه به امید خدا رتبم خوب شد از دانشگاه آزاد انصراف بدم
> بنظر شما تصمیم درستی گرفتم؟؟
> نظر شما چیه؟


فکر کنم یک قانون وجود داره. اینکه اگر امسال انتخاب رشته کنید تا دو سال نمی تونید کنکور بدهید.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> فکر کنم یک قانون وجود داره. اینکه اگر امسال انتخاب رشته کنید تا دو سال نمی تونید کنکور بدهید.


*همچین قانونی وجود نداره

**اگه توی انتخاب رشته دانشگاه روزانه قبول بشی ولی نری سال بعد توی انتخاب رشته نمیتونی دانشگاه روزانه انتخاب کنی*

----------


## amir.13

اگه حرف فامیل و اینا برات مهمه و اذیتت میکنه ، لازم نیست حتما بری دانشگاه! میتونی فقط بگی رفتم دانشگاه! الانم که در حال حاضر غیرحضوریه و راحت میشه پیچوند. هرچند در هرچیزی رو میشه بست الا دهن مردم!ولی در مجموع اگه میخوای به جد واسه سال بعد بخونی اصلا پیشنهاد نمیکنم خودتو درگیر دانشگاه کنی.

----------


## reza2018

> دانشگاه آزاد دردسرش بیشتر از پیام نور هس؟
> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی؟؟؟


در پیام نور فقط مهم این هست که شهریه رو به موقع پرداخت کنی،میتونی کلاس ها و یا حتی امتحان هارو شرکت نکنی و کسی کاری بهت نداره...شهریش هم کمتر از دانشگاه آزاد هست.

----------


## Mahdis79

> *mahdis خانم عزیز....اول بگم که اولین کنکور منم 98 بود....هم دوره هستیم
> 
> اگه درمورد پشت کنکور موندن جدی هستی به هیچ عنوان دانشگاه نرو....مطمعن باش تحمل کردن فشار دیگران خیلی راحت تره تا اینکه بیای خودت رو درگیر دانشگاه کنی
> اگه تصمیمت برای پشت کنکور موندن جدی و نهایی شد توی انتخاب رشته فقط رشته هایی رو که اگه قبول بشی راضی هستی رو بزن 
> بعداز انتخاب رشته هم باید سریع استارت 1400 رو بزنی.....اگه میخوای توی 1400 نتیجه بگیری باید یه تکون اساسی توی سبک زندگی و درس خودنت بدی
> نمیدونم چرا ولی خودم رو درون شما میبینم....
> خودت مختاری...اگه تصمیمت به رفتنه انتخاب رشته رو جدی انجام بده ولی اگه تصمیمت به موندنه خودت رو درگیر دانشگاه نکن
> 
> فک وفامیل که نمیخوان بکشنت....فوقش یه مدت پشت سرت حرف میزنن و بعدش فراموش میکنن.....والا منی که امسال رتبه آوردم فک وفامیل بازم راضی نبودن و با چشم وزبون ورفتارشون هزارجور توهین میکردن حالا خوبه توی فامیلای ما هیچ کس تحصیلات درست وحسابی نداره*


ممنون بابت راهنماییتون
متاسفانه رشته مورد علاقمو قبول نمیشم
پس پشت کنکور میمونم و بیخیال حرف مردم میشم..
بازم ممنون بابت وقتی که گذاشتید و راهنماییتون :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ممنون بابت راهنماییتون
> متاسفانه رشته مورد علاقمو قبول نمیشم
> پس پشت کنکور میمونم و بیخیال حرف مردم میشم..
> بازم ممنون بابت وقتی که گذاشتید و راهنماییتون


*خواهش میکنم

هروقت سوالی داشتی که نظر من بهت کمکی میکنه درخدمتم*

----------


## Lullaby

*هزینه ی انصراف از دانشگاه آزاد رو هم در نظر بگیر و بعد تصمیمِ نهاییت رو بگیر
قرار نیست که به خاطر ترس از حرف مردم کلی هزینه ی بیهوده کنی
اما اگر به این خاطر قراره بری دانشگاه که میترسی سال دیگه هم خدایی نکرده نتیجه ی دلخواهت رو نگیری خب عیبی نداره برو دانشگاه و بازم کنکور بده
اما اگر به خاطر حرف مردم قراره همچین کاری کنی باید بهت این رو بگم که در دروازه رو میشه بست اما در دهن مردم رو نه!!! توی هر مقطعی از زندگی که قرار بگیری مردم یه نظری راجع بهت میدن و یه حرفی بهت میزنن: )
ترسو نباش و اجازه نده کسی عزت نفست رو پایین بیاره*

----------


## NormaL

> خب من خیلی میترسم ازین میترسم که سال بعد رتبم بدتر بشه و از طرف دیگه اگه برم دانشگاه اطرافیان اینقد راجبم حرف نمیزنن و نگاه های سنگینشون از رو من برداشته میشه


مگه تو برای حرف مردم کنکور میدی؟ مگه تو برای حرف مردم درس میخونی؟ مگه تو برای حرف مردم میخوای موفق بشی؟ مگه تو برای حرف مردم لباس میپوشی؟ مگه تو برای حرف مردم تصمیم میگیری؟ مگه تو برای حرف مردم زندگی میکنی؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Mahdis79

> مگه تو برای حرف مردم کنکور میدی؟ مگه تو برای حرف مردم درس میخونی؟ مگه تو برای حرف مردم میخوای موفق بشی؟ مگه تو برای حرف مردم لباس میپوشی؟ مگه تو برای حرف مردم تصمیم میگیری؟ مگه تو برای حرف مردم زندگی میکنی؟


نه ولی حرف مردم، نگای مردم،تیکه های مردم،سرکوفت مردم،
اذیتم میکنه
البته دیگه نمیخوام برم دانشگاه پشیمون شدم میمونم پشت کنکور

----------


## sinnna

*سلام

با توجه به اینکه مشکلات برای همه هست 
وکمتر خانواده ای هست که شرایط مناسب برای مطالعه را داشته باشن
یعنی اینکه شرایط کامل هیچ وقت به وجود نمیاد
و اینکه رفتن به دانشگاه بد نیست خیلی هم خوبه
اما برای خارج شدن از فشار خانواده می خواهید برید دانشگاه این اشتباهه
بیشتر افرادی که انتخاب رشته میکنند و میرن دانشگاه از گود رقابت کنکور خود به خود حذف میشن
در کل شما انتخاب رشته را انجام بدید.

*

----------


## B3hism

> نه ولی حرف مردم، نگای مردم،تیکه های مردم،سرکوفت مردم،
> اذیتم میکنه .


مهدیس خانم ، ده سال دیگه نه از این مردم خبری هست و نه از حرف و نگاه و تیکه ها و سرکوفت و ... .
شما می‌مونی و نتیجه‌ی انتخاب الآنت . 
قراره به فرزند آینده‌ت چی بگی ؟ بخاطر ترس از اینکه بقیه چی پیش خودشون می‌گند ، نتونستم جایی باشم که دوست دارم ؟ خنده دار نیست ؟؟

----------


## Maryam.mz

مگه دانشگاه آزاد رشته ی بهداشت داره؟؟؟؟
همین که وارد یک رشته بشی خواه ناخواه وارد حواشی های مربوط بهش هم میشی و از جو کنکور دور ‌. الان که دانشگاه ها غیر حضوریه ، چه اصراری به رفتن؟ اگه بری نمی تونی برای ۱۴۰۰ بخونی

----------


## بیون بکیهون

میشه لطف کنین بهم بگین چطوری میتونم تاپیک بزنم؟یک روزه دارم تلاش میکنم سردرنمیارم ولی

----------


## بیون بکیهون

لطفا بگین چطور میتونم تاپیک بزنم؟

----------


## Mysterious

*رُک بگم
سال اول پشت موندی نخوندی سالای بعدم نمیخونی
اونی که میمونه کارش به سوال پرسیدن نمیکشه چون هدفش مشخصه رتبشم انقدی بالا نیست
انتخاب رشته کن برو*

----------


## Mahdis79

> میشه لطف کنین بهم بگین چطوری میتونم تاپیک بزنم؟یک روزه دارم تلاش میکنم سردرنمیارم ولی


توضیح دادنش سخته
صبر کن اسکرین شات بفرسم برات

----------


## Mahdis79

> لطفا بگین چطور میتونم تاپیک بزنم؟


میری صفحه اول انجمن

موضوعی که میخوای راجبش تاپیک بزنی رو انتخاب میکنی مثلا میخوای راجب منابع کنکور تاپیک بزنی کلیک میکنی روی منابع کنکور

بعد میزنی روی این کادر آبی که نوشته موضوع جدید

----------


## Mahdis79

> لطفا بگین چطور میتونم تاپیک بزنم؟


اگه متوجه نشدی بگو بیشتر توضیح بدم

----------


## reza131

> دانشگاه آزاد دردسرش بیشتر از پیام نور هس؟
> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی؟؟؟


پیام نور همون اول کار بهت دو ترم مرخصی پشت سر هم میده و بعد از ثبت نام حتی لازم نیست دیگه بری دانشگاه توی اون دو ترم که مرخصی گرفتی. مرخصی رو هم از سایتش درخواست میدی.
شهریه ثابتش هم از آزاد کمتره.

----------


## meghdad

> مگه تو برای حرف مردم کنکور میدی؟ مگه تو برای حرف مردم درس میخونی؟ مگه تو برای حرف مردم میخوای موفق بشی؟ مگه تو برای حرف مردم لباس میپوشی؟ مگه تو برای حرف مردم تصمیم میگیری؟ مگه تو برای حرف مردم زندگی میکنی؟


افرین عالیی

----------

